# Bolens fmc lt8e 814



## chris_g90 (Feb 21, 2015)

Any one know where I can get a parts manual for bolens fmc lt8e 814 garden tractor


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Here ya go:


----------



## Samlogan (Aug 30, 2016)

Can anyone tell me the belt size for bolens 814 with 38" cut


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Need to know 3 things:
Model # of the tractor.
Model # of the deck.
Which belt?
Deck , or pto ?


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Samlogan said:


> Can anyone tell me the belt size for bolens 814 with 38" cut


The Parts Manual that I listed above gives the size of the drive and PTO belts.


----------

